# Foot position



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

I test drove an 04 last week and a 05 today and I can't remember if the gto has a spot to the left of the clutch to rest your foot.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

04 did not have a dead pedal, they added it for 05


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

05GTO said:


> 04 did not have a dead pedal, they added it for 05


Even for the manuals? It felt pretty tight when I test drove the 05 yesterday.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The dead pedal was added for ALL 05-06 GTO's


----------



## NYGGTO (Mar 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The dead pedal was added for ALL 05-06 GTO's


Gotcha!....Must of been too excited to notice it...LOL!


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Is there a pad on the dead pedal? I have an 06 and there is no such thing in my car. Just a look a like dead pedal with carpet only , no pad, I dont put my foot there because i want to keep the carpet from wearing out


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The "dead pedal" is actually a slightly elevated foot rest, not an actual pedal its under the carpet. Unless you are constantly chaffing that area I don't think you'll wear it out, 4 years later and the area on mine is fine.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Never noticed on my 05 either. I'll have to look under the carpet this weekend.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> Never noticed on my 05 either. I'll have to look under the carpet this weekend.


You should be able to feel it.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah there is a raised area with no pad on it. I guess that means I need to add one, while im down there maybe remove my brake pedal arm and do a little bending so I can heel / toe with ease.


----------

